# There is an Orchid Fest coming end of June MA



## Cosmic Orchid (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm not sure if anyone mentioned this yet:
Amherst Orchid Society "New England Summer Orchid Fest"

June 23 - 24, 2017
[email protected]

Location

Smith Vocational and Agricultural High School, 80 Locust St. (Rt. 9), Northampton, MA


----------



## NYEric (Jun 12, 2017)

Thanks for the info. Why not attach a link instead of your email address?


----------



## Cosmic Orchid (Jun 16, 2017)

Oh It wasn't my email, it was the club leader's email. Hmm I have been messing up adding links and photos here so far. Let's see... http://www.aos.org/news-and-events/...society-new-england-summer-orchid-f.aspx[/URL


----------



## Cosmic Orchid (Jun 16, 2017)

http://www.aos.org/news-and-events/...chid-society-new-england-summer-orchid-f.aspx


edit: Ok this one is correct


----------



## Maryanne (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi Folks:
New England Orchid Fest link:
http://amherstorchidsociety.org/club-events/annual-new-england-summer-orchid-fest/ 
Hosted by Amherst Orchid Society
There will be vendors, speakers, and AOS judging
Cheers~
Maryanne


----------

